
Fortnite 6.31 New Game Addiction Pushing Kids to Gamer Rehab - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-27/fortnite-addiction-prompts-parents-to-turn-to-video-game-rehab
======
superkuh
This makes about as much sense as the rock music is satanism craze of the
1980s and it's proponents are the same kind of people with the same
motivations.

~~~
Mirioron
Only difference now is that the WHO has given this some backing. Despite the
WHO putting gaming addiction into ICD-11 it's a contentious issue and experts
have come out against the inclusion of it in ICD-11. But it was added anyway.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29529886](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29529886)

